# Quelle tondeuse à barbe utilisez vous ?



## PowerGif88 (28 Août 2013)

Messieurs quelle modèle et marque de tondeuse à barbe utilisez vous ?

Votre tondeuse vous apporte-elle entière satisfaction, ou comptez vous plutôt en changer ? 

Si c'est oui en quoi vous  convient-elle?

Si c'es non comptez vous en changer, et pour quel nouveau modèle?


----------



## Madalvée (28 Août 2013)

Avec ma femme on achète un rasoir bic pour nous deux par mois.


----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2013)




----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Août 2013)

Le Poal cay la Vie !

Je n'ai rien d'autre a ajouter


----------



## PowerGif88 (28 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/_wvdKMnnQz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (28 Août 2013)

Personnellement, j'utilise cette tondeuse multi-fonctions qui me sert aussi bien pour ma barbe, ma compagne, le chien et le jardin, j'en suis vraiment ravi 
Pour l'anecdote, ma femme a toujours hâte que je la tonde et mouille toujours abondamment des heures voir des jours avant que l'on ait prévu de le faire  Ça met une sacrée ambiance dans la famille et c'est un peu comme un jour de fête !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Août 2013)

ça fait râpe à fromage?


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Août 2013)

Perso j'utilise le gKatarn, le Webo, le jpmiss voire le Fab'fab vu que ce sont des membres plutôt rasoirs&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Perso j'utilise le gKatarn, le Webo, le jpmiss voire le Fab'fab vu que ce sont des membres plutôt rasoirs



Tu les jettes avant de les utiliser, nuance


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2013)




----------



## KERRIA (29 Août 2013)

...oui mais ça c'est pour les poils dans les trous de nez...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2013)

Non.
Tu te le colles dans le fondement, tu mets en route, ça chope les racines et ça rentre tous les poils à l'intérieur.


----------



## LeProf (29 Août 2013)

Après la cafetière, la tondeuse à barbe .... tu t'es fait mettre à la porte et tu dois tout racheter !!!


----------



## PowerGif88 (30 Août 2013)

LeProf a dit:


> Après la cafetière, la tondeuse à barbe .... tu t'es fait mettre à la porte et tu dois tout racheter !!!


 y'a un peu des 2 je bouge a l'étranger et ma venerable Moser a lâcher


----------



## ergu (30 Août 2013)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> ma venerable Moser a lâcher



Ta mère a pété ?*
Et c'est pour ça que tu es parti...





* Remarquez au passage l'emploi du participe passé.
Mais je dis ça, hein...


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2013)

ergu a dit:


> ...
> * Remarquez au passage l'emploi du participe passé.
> Mais je dis ça, hein...


 

Une fois qu'il aura fait son choix entre les différents modèles de cafetières puis de tondeuses, il serait sage d'ouvrir un nouveau fil sur les mérites comparés de Bescherelle et Bled !!!


----------



## Penetrator (30 Août 2013)

peut on parler des vibromasseurs sur ce fil ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Août 2013)

non môssieur il faut ouvrir un fil !

tu es jaloux parce que tes fils ils tiennent pas la journée, c'est tout...


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> non môssieur il faut ouvrir un fil !
> 
> tu es jaloux parce que tes fils ils tiennent pas la journée, c'est tout...


 
ben il a qu'à se spécialiser dans le matos sans fil!


----------



## Penetrator (30 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> ben il a qu'à se spécialiser dans le matos sans fil!


en meme temps un vibro avec un fil cela peut etre dangereux le liquide et l'electricité quoique
cela peut faire une certaine stimulation

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




petit_louis a dit:


> non môssieur il faut ouvrir un fil !
> 
> tu es jaloux parce que tes fils ils tiennent pas la journée, c'est tout...




ouvrir un fil , c'est cela mais un fil de quoi


----------



## PowerGif88 (31 Août 2013)

désolé pour toutes les fautes


----------



## loustic (31 Août 2013)

Top secret.

Il s'agit d'un prototype de *e-tondeuse*.

Envoi possible d'une photo contre un chèque de 163,50 .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2013)

loustic a dit:


> Envoi possible d'une photo contre un chèque de 163,50 .



Y en a qui vont se faire tondre 
Et l'on s'en cogne


----------



## KERRIA (31 Août 2013)

c'est pourquoi maintenant je n'achète que des haricots verts WiFi...


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Septembre 2013)

KERRIA a dit:


> c'est pourquoi maintenant je n'achète que des haricots verts WiFi...



Les haricots blancs wifi, c'est plus rigolo.
Tu peux tweeter tes pets et même les mettre sur ton mur facebook, que tu rebatiseras alors évidemment mur fesseprout.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Je préfère le bic 2 lames. Surtout après 2 semaines sans me raser : ça fait pas mal du tout.


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2021)

Plus de huit annnées sans se raser, quelle barbe !
Va falloir trouver un nouveau rasoir...
Et ne dites pas que loustic fait l'affaire !


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2021)

depuis 2 ans je suis avec :

Rasoir de sureté Edwin Jagger DE89BL
https://www.edwinjagger.co.uk/edwin-jagger-de89-long-chrome-lined-de-safety-razor-closed-comb.html
Savon à barbe Le Baigneur N°1


			https://lebaigneur.fr/produits/savon_barbe_1
		


Blaireau Proraso
https://proraso.com/en/products/shaving/professional-shaving-brush/
et ce n'est que du bonheur
j'utilise des lames Derby Extra que j'aime bien. elles sont faciles.
il faut que j'essaie des Feather


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2021)

Wouah, ça c'est du rasage précis, à l'ancienne ! J'aime ce matos


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2021)

en fait tout est parti du fait que j'en avais marre de mettre du gel à raser rempli de cochonnerie sur mon visage.
et depuis j'en suis ravi.
je me coupe que tres rarement.

ah j'oubliais, pour apaiser le feu du rasage :
Baume Après-Rasage Réconfortant Cade de l'Occitane
L'OCCITANE EN PROVENCE — Baume après rasage Cade

ah oui je rêve de me prendre un rasoir Feather AS-D2S
mais le prix pique un peu


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je me coupe que tres rarement.


Ah, moi c'est tous les jours par contre, ça vas pas me mettre le feu


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Plus de huit annnées sans se raser, quelle barbe !
> Va falloir trouver un nouveau rasoir...
> Et ne dites pas que loustic fait l'affaire !




Après huit années sans se raser, je recommande plutôt la tondeuse à gazon.
Avant de passer à une tondeuse à barbe.
Et un rasoir pour finir. 

Et ne vous inquiétez pas pour les blaireaux : je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils seront difficiles à trouver !


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2021)

en tondeuse je suis en train de me commander une Philips Blade


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2021)

Se couper la poire c'est pas marrant.
Il est préférable de couper la circonférence d'une poire conférence bien mûre


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et ne vous inquiétez pas pour les blaireaux : je n'ai pas l'impression qu'ils seront difficiles à trouver !


Euh non   

_J’aime les blaireaux !_
ASPAS - Association pour la protection de la vie sauvage


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Septembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Euh non
> 
> _J’aime les blaireaux !_
> ASPAS - Association pour la protection de la vie sauvage




Ah oui mais moi aussi, je les aime !!!...  
Je ne serais pas ici dans le cas contraire... 

J'espère que vous l'aurez compris : je me compte dans le lot sans la moindre hésitation !...


----------



## loustic (27 Septembre 2021)

Faut changer le titre du fil ? Par exemple :
Quel blaireau êtes-vous ?
ou
Pourquoi vous prenez-vous pour un blaireau ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Plus de huit annnées sans se raser, quelle barbe !
> Va falloir trouver un nouveau rasoir...
> Et ne dites pas que loustic fait l'affaire !


C'est quoi la question du Loustic ?
Si tu veux la liste des blaireaux , il faut me faire un chèque


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Plus de huit annnées sans se raser, quelle barbe !


Attention de ne pas te prendre les pieds dedans !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Faut changer le titre du fil ? Par exemple :
> Quel blaireau êtes-vous ?
> ou
> Pourquoi vous prenez-vous pour un blaireau ?


Excellent


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Faut changer le titre du fil ? Par exemple :
> Quel blaireau êtes-vous ?
> ou
> Pourquoi vous prenez-vous pour un blaireau ?




S'il m'est possible de répondre dans le désordre...

1) Je suis un blaireau atypique, aux faux airs de putois... 

2) Je partage avec le blaireau quelques caractéristiques intéressantes : je partage avec lui la douceur...  Du moins en général... 
Et j'ai plus ou moins l'impression de faire partie des espèces sauvages protégées !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> S'il m'est possible de répondre dans le désordre...
> 
> 1) Je suis un blaireau atypique, aux faux airs de putois...
> 
> ...


@Human-Fly

C'est pas un site de rencontre


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Faut changer le titre du fil ? Par exemple :
> Quel blaireau êtes-vous ?
> ou
> Pourquoi vous prenez-vous pour un blaireau ?


Ah oui mais non !

Déjà qu'on a pas droit de dire rasoir…
On ne va quand même pas en plus changer le titre !
Ça va trop se voir… D'un coup !

Si on pouvait plutôt lui poser la question :

Quel rasoir êtes-vous ?

Sans hésiter, je choisis le coupe-choux !
Ça en jette coupe-choux, je trouve.

Et lui, il en dit quoi ?


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah oui mais non !
> 
> Déjà qu'on a pas droit de dire rasoir…
> On ne va quand même pas en plus changer le titre !
> ...




Le coupe-choux, c'est pour les petits joueurs.
Ma barbière ne procède jamais autrement qu'à la hache.
La finition est rugueuse au final, mais il n'y a qu'à ça de vrai.


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le coupe-choux, c'est pour les petits joueurs.


C'est moi que tu traites de petit joueur ?!


----------



## loustic (28 Septembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le coupe-choux, c'est pour les petits joueurs.
> Ma barbière ne procède jamais autrement qu'à la hache.


Ah ! La manière qu'a la barbière de tenir la hache ! À pisser de rire !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est moi que tu traites de petit joueur ?!




Mais non, pas toi spécialement... 
Tous ceux qui n'osent même pas se raser avec une hache... 

Mais comme il faut bien vivre avec son temps, je vais m'orienter vers des techniques plus modernes... Au Pakistan... 










						Au Pakistan, un coiffeur propose des coupes de cheveux au chalumeau et au hachoir
					

Chalumeau, hachoir, bris de verre, marteau, planche à découper... Ali Abbas, un coi...




					www.lavoixdunord.fr


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

@Human-Fly 

Fais attention quand mème


----------



## patlek (28 Septembre 2021)

En tant que taliban....


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> En tant que taliban....


HI han ! Hi han ! Hi han…


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Ah ! La manière qu'a la barbière de tenir la hache ! À pisser de rire !




Le geste de la barbière n'est pas dépourvu d'une certaine sensualité...
Mais le professionnalisme manque à l'appel...
L'ambiance générale est donc assez alléchante... Sans être rassurante...

À réserver aux aventuriers les plus intrépides...


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2021)

Quelle est la meilleure tondeuse à barbe connectée qui indique le nombre exact de poils rasés ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle est la meilleure tondeuse à barbe connectée qui indique le nombre exact de poils rasés ?




Trop facile.

C'est la iClipper de chez Apple.

Ah, mince, ça n'existe pas encore...


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle est la meilleure tondeuse à barbe connectée qui indique le nombre exact de poils rasés ?


La réponse…


loustic a dit:


> Top secret.
> 
> Il s'agit d'un prototype de *e-tondeuse*.
> 
> Envoi possible d'une photo contre un chèque de 163,50 .


Par contre il faut multiplier par deux le montant à inscrire sur le chèque ^^ L'inflation, toussa…


----------



## loustic (29 Septembre 2021)

Depuis 2013 le projet e-tondeuse a évolué.
Finalement il était envisagé de créer un micro-robot qui circulerait sur la peau et couperait les poils un à un.
Le problème principal à résoudre est l'évacuation et le recyclage des déchets, d'autant plus qu'il est impossible d'imaginer les futures normes qui seront imposées par les autorités.
Le dernier ingénieur contacté a refusé le travail et a déclaré que le projet était rasoir.
Donc pas de photo à vendre.


----------



## radioman (29 Septembre 2021)

PowerGif88 a dit:


> Votre tondeuse vous apporte-elle entière satisfaction, ou comptez vous plutôt en changer ?
> 
> Si c'est oui en quoi vous  convient-elle?
> 
> Si c'es non comptez vous en changer, et pour quel nouveau modèlle


pas facile de répondre à deux questions avec une seule réponse … 

Edit:
pour ce qui est de la tondeuse: une lambda sans marque que je change quand elle meurt, tout les 5-10 ans …

j'en suis à la 5 - 6 ième depuis le lycée, mais depuis la retraite et ma barbe blanche "père Noël" je tond de moins en moins …


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Septembre 2021)

radioman a dit:


> pas facile de répondre à deux questions avec une seule réponse …




Allez, soyons sympas, tu as droit à deux réponses et même à trois si tu le souhaites ! 

L'auteur du post que tu cites ne m'en voudrait sans doute pas de cette interprétation d'ailleurs fort peu audacieuse de son propos. 

Du coup, ton point de vue sur les tondeuses à barbe est désormais vivement attendu !


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2021)

N'empêche… Passer sous la tondeuse après huit années sans se raser…

Quel choc ! 

S'est-il reconnu ?


----------



## loustic (30 Septembre 2021)

Huit années sans se raser, sans s'ennuyer, sans s'embêter, sans s'encenser... Le rêve pour beaucoup d'entre nous baignant dans la mer informatique et se heurtant aux écueils ordinateureux et webarbeux...


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

Bientôt dans les bacs… Webarbeux, le nouvel album de ZZ top !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> En tant que taliban....


Heureusement que t'es pas Hulan...


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2021)

Je trouve que nous autres , talibans, on est l' objet de médisances...

Alors qu' on sait s' amuser!!









						VIDÉO : Armes à la main, des talibans découvrent la fête foraine
					

VIDÉO : Pédalo et autres manèges, des combattants islamistes s'adonnent aux joies d'une fête foraine près de Kaboul, la capitale afghane




					fr.euronews.com
				




Entre deux pendaisons.


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

Attention quand même à ne pas vous couper le fil sous le nez à force de vous éloigner des poils de barbe !


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

Je repensais à ça en roulant mes impressions du jour les gars… Dire « les barbus » n'évoquent pas dans mon esprit, ces neuneus de la kalach'. Je pense plutôt au père noël, à la plaquette qui ressort chaque année sur FB, à Dieu même ; mais sûrement pas à eux. Et je ne pense pas non plus que loustic soit friand de ces types qui comme lui n'empoigne pas le rasoir chaque matin. Après, je ne vous cache pas que je n'en croise pas tous les jours. Et même s'ils font les unes et sont l'administration afghane… Ça me passe au-dessus de la tête. J'ai d'autres chats à fouetter que penser à ces sous-produits de l'humanité. Et vous devriez en faire autant !  










Pour ne pas changer, je suis verdena ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Et toi ?


----------



## flotow (1 Octobre 2021)

Cette blague, même pas de comic sans


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

Ça n'est pas le sujet… Mais dans l'histoire de la typo le comic sans est très récent. Dessiné pour microsoft je ne sais plus quand ni par qui non plus. Je vais peut-être dire une connerie – on n'est plus à ça près – mais dans mon souvenir l'auteur est une femme. Et sinon, femme à barbe ou pas ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour ne pas changer, je suis verdena !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moi, ça dépend des jours... 

Ça oscille entre verdana et le  * Two Day Stubble*, non répertorié dans ton tableau.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> mais dans mon souvenir l'auteur est une femme.


Oh non, c'est même un vrai Connard !

Sinon pour moi c'est ni barbe ni moustache rasoir mécanique et blaireau chaque matin.


----------



## loustic (1 Octobre 2021)

Verdana est là et la saleté s'en va !
Il est temps de fonder une association (subventionnée évidemment) ayant pour but la protection du Verdena humain et des rasoirs ou tondeuses. Qui veut être Président provisoire (élection en 2022) ? Loustic se propose comme trésorier (cotisation de 1 000€ par mois)...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oh non, c'est même un vrai Connard !
> 
> Sinon pour moi c'est ni barbe ni moustache rasoir mécanique et blaireau chaque matin.


Idem pour moi , mais pas de rasoir mécanique 
J'aime l'électrique


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Verdana est là et la saleté s'en va !


Fini les miettes dans la moustache !


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2021)

Mini les fillettes...
À défaut de tondeuse à barbe, appréciez-vous la Mondeuse à barbecue ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Octobre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Mini les fillettes...
> À défaut de tondeuse à barbe, appréciez-vous la Mondeuse à barbecue ?



Ma vie n'aurait plus aucun sens sans elle.


----------



## Gwen (11 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Dire « les barbus » n'évoquent pas dans mon esprit, ces neuneus de la kalach'. Je pense plutôt au père noël, à la plaquette qui ressort chaque année sur FB, à Dieu même…


Pour moi, la barbe me fait immanquablement penser à ZZ-Top. Comme quoi.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Octobre 2021)

Mon épluche légume ressemble fortement à un rasoir !


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mon épluche légume ressemble fortement à un rasoir !
> Voir la pièce jointe 243075


Jamais je n'utiliserais un truc pareil !
Déjà, le couteau économe ambidextre est banni du tiroir à ustensiles depuis des lustres… Alors ce machin… C'est sûr je perds une main, un légume épluché sur deux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Jamais je n'utiliserais un truc pareil !
> *Déjà, le couteau économe ambidextre est banni du tiroir à ustensiles depuis des lustres… *Alors ce machin… C'est sûr je perds une main, un légume épluché sur deux !


Tu n'es pas au courant ?

"ambidextre" ne veut pas dire "les deux mains" à la fois ! 

J'te jure...


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "ambidextre" ne veut pas dire "les deux mains" à la fois !
> 
> J'te jure...


Hum… Ça doit faire longtemps que tu n'as pas épluché un légume, toi. Alors laisse-moi faire ton éducation !

Parce qu'en France il y a 15 % de gauchers, les fabricants de couteaux se sont dit _« autant faire des couteaux éplucheurs ambidextres ! »_ Et de poursuivre : _« comme ça pas besoin d'investir dans deux machines donc une ne servira quasiment pas ! Une seule fera le job ! Et les cuistots s'adapteront… »_ Il faut ajouter que ces fabricants à la petite semaine avaient pour modèle le rasoir à lame interchangeable de leurs aïeux. Sauf que non ! Un couteau éplucheur pour droitier – ou pour gaucher – est bien plus pratique pour les pelures récalcitrantes. C'est-à-dire celles qui se logent dans la fente opposée à celle utilisée. Pelures qui bien souvent s'accrochent à la lame fendue comme un bernicle s'accroche à son rocher. Si bien que le ou la préposé·e à l'épluchage passe, selon le filet garni à peler, autant de temps à déloger les pelures coincés qu'éplucher la peau du légume. Et si le ou la préposé·e à l'épluchage est aussi patiente que je peux l'être, cette corvée devient un calvaire. Les pelures et le couteau volent comme au cirque. Le bac à déchets verts devient une cible, le sol de la cuisine un champ de bataille et les légumes épluchés ne ressemblent plus à rien…

Alors qu'un couteau éplucheur pour droitier – ou gaucher – n'a qu'une fente tranchante. L'autre moitié de sa lame incurvée guide la pelure hors de la zone de coupe et facilite sa retombée, soit sur le plan de travail soit dans le récipient prévu à cet effet, récolter les pelures de légumes en vue de les mettre au compostage ou au poulailler.






Ci-dessus le modèle utilisable par 85% des françaises et des français !
Ci-dessous le modèle utilisable par le reste des cuisinières et cuisiniers !


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2021)

Perso je suis adepte du rasoir à légume, qui cumule les avantages du couteau 'double fente', car il convient aussi bien aux droitiers qu'aux gauchers ainsi qu'aux ambidextres, et l'avantage du 'simple fente'




​Par contre je doute de ses capacités en tant que tondeuse à barbe.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Octobre 2021)

J'aime assez ce modèle que mes mains maladroites n'oseraient utiliser


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Hum… Ça doit faire longtemps que tu n'as pas épluché un légume, toi. Alors laisse-moi faire ton éducation !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu m'apprends quelque chose. J'ignorais que deux modèles existaient ! Sans doute la raison pour la quelle je n'ai jamais pu utiliser ce couteau.


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Si bien que le ou la préposé·e à l'épluchage passe...


Attention, cette écriture est une discrimination qui ne considère pas la femme comme l'égale de l'homme...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> cette écriture


Je l'utilise juste pour embêter ceux que cette graphie dérange ! 

Eh vlan ! Tu es tombé dedans ! :king:

#désoléhéhé


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2021)

Loustic est tombé dedans pour ne pas favoriser la fabrication d'une future tondeuse à barbe inclusive !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Loustic est tombé dedans pour ne pas favoriser la fabrication d'une future tondeuse à barbe inclusive !




La tondeuse à barbe inclusive, elle est prévue pour aspirer tous les poils vers l'intérieur sans jamais en rejeter un vers l'extérieur ?...
Ou pour être indifféremment utilisée par les femmes qui pourront se tondre ce qu'elles voudront ou par les hommes qui pourront aussi se tondre ce qu'ils voudront ?...
Et dans cette dernières perspective ne devrait-on pas parler de tondeuse inclusive sans aucune référence à la barbe ?...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La tondeuse à barbe inclusive, elle est prévue pour aspirer tous les poils vers l'intérieur sans jamais en rejeter un vers l'extérieur ?...


Obsédé


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Obsédé


Sexuel ! ​


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2021)

J'hésite à créer un thread spécifique sur le sujet...

Pour peu que vous ayez une opinion sur le sujet, que pensez-vous de *"Movember"* (aka *"Movembre")* ?...

(Le site officiel (en français) : *movember.com*.)


----------



## Powerdom (31 Octobre 2021)

Mon gamin m'en a parlé. je ne connaissais pas du tout ce mouvement. Si ça peut faire avancer le schimilblick. Mais je ne me laisserai spas pousser barbe ou moustache pour autant


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mon gamin m'en a parlé. je ne connaissais pas du tout ce mouvement. Si ça peut faire avancer le schimilblick. Mais je ne me laisserai spas pousser barbe ou moustache pour autant



OK, merci pour cet avis. 
Pour ceux qui participent, c'est la moustache uniquement qu'on laisse pousser. 

Personnellement, je connais ce mouvement depuis des années, et j'avoue ne pas trop savoir quoi en penser...
Les objectifs sont évidemment nobles et respectables : sensibiliser l'opinion publique sur des maladies masculines comme le cancer du testicule ou le cancer de la prostate. Curieusement, mais peut-être ai-je loupé un truc, le "suicide masculin" fait partie des maladies dites masculines. Alors que je ne pensais pas que le suicide concernait davantage les hommes que les femmes ou l'inverse... Mais je manque peut-être d'informations sur le sujet.
Et il y a l'importante question de la levée de fonds.

Un mouvement intéressant et utile, qui sait mobiliser les gens (et parfois leur générosité) par un biais relativement ludique ?...
Ou une sorte de gadget médiatique et commercial qui sert des objectifs respectables en utilisant une approche discutable dans sa forme ?...


Pour ma part, je n'ai pas (ou pas encore) de claire opinion sur le sujet.


Mais si d'autres que toi répondent, sérieusement ou pas selon les préférences de chacun, je lirai les différentes réactions avec intérêt.


----------

